

Front-End Development Best Practice - franze
http://yellowshoe.com.au/standards/

======
haribilalic
I've always liked Isobar's standard [1], which is a bit more detailed in some
areas, like image formats. A read through HTML5 Boilerplate's [2]
documentation is a good introduction to a few best practices too and it makes
a good starting.

1\. <http://na.isobar.com/standards/>

2\. <http://html5boilerplate.com/>

